# Getting ready for a first kidding and some dairy questions



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Is it true that separating kids from does part-time sets up the mothers to not produce as much milk and fill in their udders as much? How do you balance milking with making sure the kids get plenty and not shorting your does' potentials?

I have (presumably) pregnant does and bucks together right now. I do want to milk the does but I'm expecting the milk to taste off because of the living arrangements. How long does it take for milk to taste better after you separate them?

I only have enough room to divide the one field they're in. Already built a wooden fence and a new barn. Haven't separated yet because they were all so sad the last time I tried. They also all prefer the old barn, which is half the size and much stinkier.. Not really sure the wooden fence will do the trick well enough to help milk flavor. I'd love to hear some of your experiences with things like this, if anyone wants to share. You guys are great. <3


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't have any experience yet but, I believe that the reason the milk sometimes tastes Bucky is simply because the buck smell is in the air and also rubbed all over the doe. 

I was also told that pulling the kids from birth will ensure that your doe produces to her full potential, along with nutrition and a consistent milking schedule. Not sure I believe it but the goat people around my area all seem to agree and pull the kids immediately. 

Goats do withhold milk for their babies though, so you can milk them and then they'll still have milk leftover. I think most people just separate the babies at night and milk in the morning though. 

You'll want to separate the does from the bucks before they kid.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Yes, the milk will taste off with a buck close by because of his scent and pheromones. I was wondering how long the affect would last after separation. How long does it take for milk to change flavor? Does it depend on what the change is (dietary vs. hormonal)?

Sounds like we were told the opposite! lol :crazy:
If you're right, then pulling kids and milking the dams yourself results in larger udder capacity. I guess that's because you have more control and can milk completely out. I'd read that letting the kids nurse freely is better for that, but then you don't get to keep as much milk.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I like to dam raise the best. Moms love their kids and vis versa. Kids usually get to eat all they want and grow really well. Develop very well. I will give two examples of my two best milking. The 1st one is the way I like to do it. Hope it helps.

1st doe: Kidded and left the 2 kids on. I would milk mommy doe morning and night for the first couple weeks, leaving some for the kids to make sure they had some if needed. I got 1 gallon those first weeks and babies got all they wanted. Then babies grow and start eating more. So what I get gets reduced but babies are growing very well. Then I stop milking because I don't get anything. I don't know the age of the kids when I do the next step because it changes. But I look for signs like, how well are they eating hay/alfalfa? do they show interest in grain? how fat are they? are they super clingy to mom? When I feel they are ready I start to separate at night and milk in the morning. In the beginning I leave some for the babies breakfast. Helps with stress. Then boys get completely weaned first. Then the girls when I think they are big enough and show good development. 

2nd doe: Kidded and sadly rejected her baby. I milked morning and night. I was getting over 1 gallon. This was more stressful for me because she got confused (half my fault because of sad circumstances the night she kidded) and either thought I was her baby or like she was missing something. She went through a very needy grumpish faze. 

I only have one example but I don't think leaving babies on hurt milk production at all. It certainly is easier to leave the kids on. Mommies take care of them and I don't have to  And the moms do really love their babies.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

This was my first year with goats kidding, and I basically followed the once a day milking plan outlined here: https://fiascofarm.com/goats/milking.htm until the kids were weaned. The milk production has not suffered at all - each of my two first freshening Nigerian Dwarfs gives about a quart of milk a day. The only thing that I've seen (or would that be tasted?  ) affect the milk production is how much grain/alfalfa the girls eat during the day and if I keep with the schedule of milking every 12 hours or not.

My buck lives right on the other side of the girls' field, and even when my does are in heat I have never had a change in the flavor of my milk. What I _have_ seen affect the flavor is what the goats eat, and most of all, how I handle the milk after milking it. If I just put in the refrigerator, it would last a day or two before getting goaty. I learned about proper milk-handling here: https://hoeggerfarmyard.com/milk-cooling-its-so-important/

Hope that helps some, and good luck with your goats!


----------



## kycowgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

I am fixing to begin my 3rd kidding season and I find that sharing the milk like GodsGardenLamanchaGoats works great. (option # 1) I take my sharing one step farther and also teach the kids to take bottles. This way, they become even friendlier and I can administer medicine easier if necessary. Having them bottle broke also allows me to switch them over to a Lambar system if needed. This system has worked great for me!


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

My does live with bucks and I have not noticed a goaty flavor. Even my picky sister couldn't taste a goaty flavor. I think the flavor depends on the age of the milk and how you handle it after you milk it out. I can taste goaty flavor after 3 or four days in the fridge.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

These are some great observations...thank you all! I'm in a similar situation. My first kidding was last spring -- my herd queen had twin bucklings. I wanted her to raise the boys, and I'd heard that I should leave the kids on the mom for two weeks before I started milking her. Well by that time she had mild mastitis and a congested udder and it took forever for me to get that resolved!!! Poor girl. Fortunately I had another doe in milk who let the kids nurse off of her (but only when "mom" wasn't looking!!!) Still, my management of that situation was more "catch up" than "pro-active". I've read the FiasCo Farm protocol, and it seems to make a lot of sense. That's what I plan to try as I come into a full kidding season, starting this February.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Thanks you all!! :sun:


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok my experience with doe with bucks and kids on does.

My bucks were with my does up till first kid came. Then bucks were moved to another pen.

I kid raised up till 10 weeks old only milked when I had to at that point. Which on the doe that had a single kid was twice. When kids were sold and gone that day I started milking. My two were FF and they gave me over half a gallon each a day for 3+ months. It did vary some but not much it was always over morning and night when I poured and weighed it. 

No jump forward after rut and ranging goats as full herd. Still milking and drinking milk. No bucky flavor or smell. Last times I was milking it was the rut and I have breeding buck in with does. I was still getting good amount of milk but naturally cut them back to where they dried up on their own. But till then I still did not get a bucky flavor.

Clean washcloth used every time to wash udder. Clean bucket to milk into, clean cheese cloth to strain into clean glass mason jars. All I used for cleaning these items was Dawn dishsoap. Once a month I would run jars threw dishwasher for good cleaning or to fill space. No mastitis at all. No problems drying up natually either.


----------

